# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Prends la root Jack ! - La réponse de la FSFE
Tous les esthètes vous le diront, plutôt que d'aller voir Iron Man 3, avec Robert Daubé Jr et Gouinette, mais Paltrow quand même parce que ça reste un film grand public, ayez l'élégance de préférer un autre chevalier à l'armure étincelante, ROM, le Spaceknight.
 Outre qu'il combat les Dire Wraiths en les envoyant dans les limbes, il a le bon goût de porter un patronyme signifiant, dans le monde informatique, Read Only Memory, c'est-à-dire un fichier contenant les instructions exécutables d'un système d'exploitation, comme Android par exemple.
 Et c'est bien de ROM dont je vous ai parlé dans ma dernière news, Prends la root Jack, à la suite duquel la FSFE a réagi et j'en suis très heureux, car le débat contradictoire est toujours fructueux. 
 La FSFE maintient son analyse, à savoir que rooter/flasher un téléphone n'implique que très peu de risque de perte de garantie et je vous invite donc tous à lire nos échanges en cliquant ici. 
 J'en profite pour rappeler à tout le monde que dans un débat juridique, personne n'a tort ni raison, tant qu'un juge n'a pas tranché la question et condamné quelqu'un. Par conséquent, nul besoin de prendre parti pour les uns ou les autres. 
 En revanche, remerciez la FSFE de prendre le temps d'écrire, car, en ayant deux analyses d'un problème, vous, le lecteur, pourrez vous décider en votre âme et conscience sur la question de savoir si vous prenez le risque de rooter/flasher ou pas votre téléphone.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Montigny

Hmmm.....marrant que les ROMs des téléphones portables aient pas encore été expulsés de france vu les tous-fous qui se succèdent au ministère de l'intérieur ...  ::P: 

En tout cas , vu le peu de fois que j'utilise mon portable , je ne vais pas me lancer dans le root ou le flash de celui-ci...

----------


## Naeregwen

A l'époque de l'Apple II, on avait le listing des ROM compris dans les manuels du package (archive.org/details/applerefjan78), on pouvait décortiquer et modifier le DOS (Beneath Apple DOS, archive.org/details/Beneath_Apple_DOS_OCR). On pouvait enregistrer nos ROM et nos DOS modifiés sur un vulgaire support, une disquette, et charger le tout au démarrage de la machine. Le tout légalement.
Ça a bien changé, en mal, je trouve, le discours semble aller vers plus de privations.
Si je modifie le soft, voire le matériel, mais que je ne casse pas le matériel, je ne voie pas pourquoi je n'aurai pas la garantie, a minima de me remettre le soft aux conditions d'usine, sans perte de mes données. Le constructeur est pour moi le garant du fonctionnement du matériel et du soft initial. Le soft ou le hard, après, si je veux le modifier, c'est mon problème. J'accepte de perdre ma garantie uniquement si mes modifications casse du matériel. Mais je refuse de la perdre, si le dysfonctionnement de l'appareil est indépendant de mes modifications.

----------


## del65

L'essentiel des problèmes pouvant toucher un téléphone mobile sont de 4 ordres :
1. le "brick" : le téléphone ne démarre plus
2. un composant est HS : une touche ou la surface tactile ne répond plus
3. le téléphone est lent, redémarre tout seul, bref il fonctionne (très) mal
4. le téléphone fonctionne bien, mais une fonction annexe (radio, sortie HDMI...) est indisponible

1. nécessite un "flash" effectué par le constructeur : ce terme provient de la nécessité à l'origine d'utiliser une lampe à UV pour effacer les données contenus dans la mémoire morte (ROM) de l'appareil. De nos jours un smartphone "briqué" est généralement considéré comme irréparable.
2. vérifiable par le menu constructeur, souvent accessible via la composition d'un code sur le clavier téléphonique. Parfois réparable par le constructeur ou un réparateur, mais plus souvent à l'origine d'un échange standard.
3. problème essentiellement logiciel : une simple remise à zéro de l'appareil suffit généralement pour corriger ce type de problème.
4. problème pouvant provenir aussi bien du matériel que du logiciel : là encore le SAV se borne souvent à une simple remise à zéro de l'appareil.

Dans ces conditions, refuser le "root" permet de limiter les opérations effectuées par le SAV à :
- remise à zéro
- accès au menu constructeur pour vérifier le fonctionnement du matériel
- renvoi du smartphone ("réparé")

----------


## tatsael

Rho j'adorais le comic Rom quand j'étais petit ! Il est bô le robot...

----------


## nwalker

Bonsoir,

J'ai bien lu les dits articles, mais j'ai peut être loupé quelque chose que je n'ai pas vu dans cette bataille de grands juristes au service du consommateur, chose nommée: le BSP (pour Bon Sens Paysan).

J'ai vu des mecs se plaindre qu'une appli pirate récupérée sur un marché alternatif avait envoyé pour 5€  de sms surtaxés.
Si ces mecs avaient été conscients que, déjà, étant rootés, ils _devaient_ faire attention aux droits que ce genre d'appli peut s'accaparer sans trop le stipuler dont le bon sens ne justifie pas la nécessité,

et bien....
Ils auraient fait sauter le root, payé quelque chose comme 1€ la dite appli (qui, fort à propos, s'occupe de contrôler les SMS/appels émis/en cours vis à vis des brouzoufs encore dispos avant le hors forfait)

...et?
pas perdus 4€
bref, soit on est conscient qu'on maitrise suffisamment ce qu'on fait, soit c'est plus sage de ne pas faire

 ::zzz::  j'ai l'habitude de ne pas être très lu sur ce forum (tout petit postcount), mais là, quand même. Ça ferait fondre mon petit cœur de bizounours si, par exemple, *Grand_Maître_B* me prouvait à quel point mon analyse est éloignée de ce dont ont besoin, au final,  les consommateurs pardon les êtres humains  :B):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je suis bien d'accord pour te répondre, mais je ne suis pas certain de comprendre le sens de ton post: si tu veux dire que le mec qui bidouille n'a qu'à faire gaffe à ce qu'il fait au lieu de se plaindre, je suis ok. En droit on appelle ça "la faute de la victime".

----------


## nwalker

tout à fait compris;p
et, du temps de nos ancêtres, on appellait ça le bon sens.
et ils disaient aussi, les vieux, que si tu ne sait pas, tu ne touches pas, et tu demande à quelqu'un qui sait faire.
Bon, maintenant, pour que les gens se parlent, il faut un téléphone la plupart du temps, et ce téléphone est un android, donc un linux, donc un ordinateur.
Pour remplir une tâche aussi simple que se parler, quelqu'un a réussi à mettre au moins 2 ordinateurs comme barrage entre 2 personnes.
C'est pas moi j'ai les preuves.
Et d'une certaine manière, c'est aussi une autre réponse possible au dossier majeur du dernier CPC hardware.
Si quelque chose foire quelque part, c'est peut être qu'il y a trop de technos (mal maitrisée) entre des personnes qui devraient se parler pour parvenir à se comprendre.
la faute de la victime, et des personnes qui lui ont donné les outils inadaptés à son besoin, prouver son innocence, donc?

j'ai mon sIII à réparer, et il est 13:37

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est bien mais la FSFE c'est quoi pour les idiots à qui la vue d'un GMB dans un news donne des boutons.

Les heures les plus sombres de l'histoire de CPC, Rabot toussa...

----------


## kulte

Que de souvenirs !! ROM le chevalier de l'espace !
ROM dans mon apple II !!
pinaize c est la qu on voit qu on vieillis

----------


## nwalker

GMB, je pense qu'il faut qu'on se parle;p Il y a des idiots à qui la vue d'un GMB dans un(e) news donne des boutons.
je ne peux pas te pm sans faire des trucs hors la loi, mais tu as mon attestation sur l'honneur (un truc qui existe encore, l'honneur) que les gens qui gèrent le forum ont mon adresse mail et que tu peux l'utliser

----------

